# National Motorhome Show-Peterborough.



## nipperdin

*National Motorhome Show- Peterborough*

Under the Club Area on the Warner's booking form it asks for Membership No.
Do you want us to show our name eg Nipperdin or the MHF account number?
Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: National Motorhome Show- Peterborough*



nipperdin said:


> Under the Club Area on the Warner's booking form it asks for Membership No.
> Do you want us to show our name eg Nipperdin or the MHF account number?
> Thanks


Hi Nipperdin

Put what ever you want I don't think it makes any difference to Warners just make sure you put motorhomefacts as the club you want to camp with.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that booking *IS NOW OPEN* for the National Motorhome Show at Peterborough on 27th/28th/29th April 2012.

Full details of the show and a link to the booking page are on Warners website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-National-Motorhome-Show/_sh3

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

Then book with Warners, *don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club*. You do get a club discount :wink: plus if you are not booked with the club you will NOT be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. *Please do NOT confirm until you have booked with Warners*. Thanks.

Hope to see a lot more names on the list, we had almost 100 attendees last year


----------



## brillopad

There seems to be a few rallies that could do with a few more folks, so come on you lot get ya names down, then you'll have something to look forward too.

Dennis


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

There are a few more names down for this rally but nowhere near as many as usual.

It's the biggest show of the year and usually our biggest rally, so come on get your names down on the MHF list and get booking.

Full details of the show and booking instructions are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

and here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-National-Motorhome-Show/_sh3


----------



## brillopad

*Peterborough show rally*

Hi all, i see that we have only 40 attendees at the above rally, and we have space for 100,so come on get booking, it is the biggest show around, and good weather is gauranteed, at least 80 in the shade.

Dennis


----------



## brillopad

Bump


----------



## brillopad

And double bump


----------



## tramp

any more BUMPS and I sue you for whiplash :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ps Anyone want a kipor 1000kva yellow generator £120 and will take to show ...not needed anymore hardly had any use.


----------



## clianthus

tramp said:


> any more BUMPS and I sue you for whiplash :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ps Anyone want a kipor 1000kva yellow generator £120 and will take to show ...not needed anymore hardly had any use.


It will be good to see you and Shaneem again Russell.

I won't "Bump" again as I'd hate to be sued for whiplash, but this little post may well bring your generator to someones attention :wink:


----------



## moblee

clianthus said:


> It will be good to see you and Shaneem again Russell.
> 
> I won't "Bump" again as I'd hate to be sued for whiplash, but this little post may well bring your generator to someones attention :wink:


It has Jenny I'm going to look at it at p'boro.

Oh & P'boro is a good show everybody


----------



## 96706

More whiplash, but as we've already bagged our slot who cares :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hiya

Well we have 53 attendees now, that's over halfway to our 100 target 

It's the biggest show of the year folks, so come on get your names on the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

Then confirm when you have booked with Warners:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-National-Motorhome-Show/_sh3

Booking to camp with MHF closes on 10th April. Please do *not* confirm until you have booked with Warners as this causes all sorts of confusion for the marshals, and they are easily confused :wink: :lol:


----------



## Happyrunner

*National Motorhome Show Peterborough*

Hi 
Just a reminder that the best and biggest outdoor motorhome show, The National Motorhome Show at Peterborough is coming up very soon.

See the largest selection of new and pre-owned motorhomes and accessories displayed at The East of England Showground.

4 Nights of fantastic entertainment and yes discount too for MotorHomeFacts.com on booking form, make sure you mention the club

Avoid disappointment BOOK NOW and we will see all on the 27th, 28th
and 29th of April.

Mike,
Happyrunner.


----------



## airstream

*Bus service?*

Hi,
Is there a regular bus service from around the showground area into Peterborough?
I am aware of the "show bus service" but may fancy a trip out on another day

Regards Ray


----------



## rayc

*Re: Bus service?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Is there a regular bus service from around the showground area into Peterborough?
> I am aware of the "show bus service" but may fancy a trip out on another day
> 
> Regards Ray


I think the X24 goes from the city to Lynch Wood Business Park near the showground and vice versa. 
http://www.globestudios.co.uk/pbt/lynchwood.shtml

I also think the Citi 1 service also goes near.
http://www.globestudios.co.uk/pbt/maps/peterborough_mar2011.pdf


----------



## leltel

Please can someone mark us as confirmed fir the Peterborough show. We have now booked but must have deleted my email...oops 
Thanks
Leltel


----------



## scottie

leltel said:


> Please can someone mark us as confirmed fir the Peterborough show. We have now booked but must have deleted my email...oops
> Thanks
> Leltel


Hi
You were confirmed for Peterborough.
George


----------



## leltel

Thank you


----------



## rocky1968

*National Motorhome Show - Peterborough - 27-29 April*

Hi 
Is anyone from the West Midland area going to the National Motorhome Show? We are thinking of arriving on either the Friday night or the Saturday morning but don't know what time the grounds open.


----------



## CliveMott

We will be there from Thursday evening onwards.
C.


----------



## clive1821

Hi I sould also be there from thursday I hope depending on work....

the link gives you some more details.... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335


----------



## clianthus

*Re: National Motorhome Show - Peterborough - 27-29 April*



Shuggy68 said:


> Hi
> Is anyone from the West Midland area going to the National Motorhome Show? We are thinking of arriving on either the Friday night or the Saturday morning but don't know what time the grounds open.


Hi

If you wish to go as a day visitor, the show is open on Friday 27th, Saturday 28th and Sunday 29th April at 9.30am each day and closing at 5pm on Friday and Saturday and 4.30pm on Sunday.

If you wish to camp for the weekend, the gates to the camping fields are open:

Thursday - 10.00am until 9.00pm
Friday - 10.00am until 9.00pm
Saturday - 10.00am until 6pm

The site must be vacated by noon on Monday 30th April.

We have over 80 members of MHFacts booked to camp in our area up until now, so I'm sure some of them will be from the West Midlands :wink:

If you want to camp with MHFacts you must book in advance and will receive a £2 club pre-booking discount. Just add your name to our list and then follow the "How to Book" instructions on the listing.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

Look forward to seeing you at the show and anyone else who decides to come 

PS: Your thread has been merged with the original Show rally thread as we try to keep only one running for each event.


----------



## rocky1968

Thanks everyone
We have booked now but in the disabled field as I cannot walk too far but we will pop over and see everyone when we're there.


----------



## rosalan

So far nobody has mentioned that MHF usually get a prime site right beside the show-ground, so unless we are sited somewhere different this year it should not be a big problem for those with limited mobility.

Sadly I will have to spend the whole of Friday in London at a meeting but the 'van will be there, so will Rosalie.

Arriving on Thursday mid-day if my wife wakes up in time.

Alan


----------



## gaspode

Shuggy68 said:


> Thanks everyone
> We have booked now but in the disabled field as I cannot walk too far but we will pop over and see everyone when we're there.


Hi Shuggy

It's impossible to predict where the MHF pitch will be with any accuracy but for the past two years we've been as near to or nearer to the show than most of the disabled pitches.

One thing you need to make sure of if camping in the disabled section is to take along your "Blue Badge". Warners visually check the badges of all disabled campers nowadays as they've experienced a lot of "self-appointed" disabled campers in past years to the point where the number of campers wanting disables pitches was in danger of exceeding the number wanting "able bodied" pitches. 8O

So make sure you pack your Blue Badge.


----------



## Telbell

Jenny(Clianthus)

Stand by for mass withdrawals 
: :wink: 


We've booked and confirmed!!

Our first ever MHF Rally....complete virgins :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Telbell said:


> Jenny(Clianthus)
> 
> Stand by for mass withdrawals
> : :wink:
> 
> We've booked and confirmed!!
> 
> Our first ever MHF Rally....complete virgins :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Telbell

Glad you decided to try one of our rallies. We'll be very gentle with you


----------



## tubbytuba

Another pair of virgins booked  

(you can be rough with us :wink: )

Steve and Mary


----------



## clianthus

tubbytuba said:


> Another pair of virgins booked
> 
> (you can be rough with us :wink: )
> 
> Steve and Mary


Oooh Errrr......... :wink:

We like new faces at the rallies, trouble is we have to try to remember more new names :?

Are there any more "virgins" out there who want to join us, you definitely won't be on your own. Have a look at our listing and follow the "How to Book" instructions if you do.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

There are still a lot of names on the list who haven't confirmed their booking with the show organisers, I know there is still plenty of time but we are getting close to the number of club pitches I have booked with Warners and before they will allow me to increase my numbers I will need a few more confirmed. So if anyone has now decided not to come please let me know and I can take your name off the list and release the space for another member. If anyone has booked but been unable to confirm on the MHF list, let me know and I will confirm you.

Look forward to meeting you all at the show and putting some more faces to usernames


----------



## tramp

Hi mods...

having a senior moment..

have just booked with warners so can confirm we wil be along on the friday till sunday..

I deleted the eamil link you sent out.. :roll: :lol: :lol: 

now thats a quite area ..away from the riff raff and full sun all day please..


----------



## LadyJ

tramp said:


> Hi mods...
> 
> having a senior moment..
> 
> have just booked with warners so can confirm we wil be along on the friday till sunday..
> 
> I deleted the eamil link you sent out.. :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> now thats a quite area ..away from the riff raff and full sun all day please..


Ok Russell all confirmed on the rally list now 

That just leaves 33 still showing unconfirmed  have any of you guys & gals now booked ?

Jacquie


----------



## Gary1944

Hi all, we have received our entry pass and details and I can confirm we are quite close to the main entertainment area on the Eastern side of the grounds. Looks like a pretty good spot. 

See you all there, oh and by the way we have been once before but this is our first time with MHF.

Gary


----------



## millepeed

hi also can comfirm we got our tickets today, will not be there till friday early afternoon but looking forward to it.
cheers
vince


----------



## nukeadmin

*Peterborough Show Pitch size Increase*

Warners have given our rally Secretary a call this morning and due to our large attendance they have increased our Pitch allocation size up from 100 to 110 vans

I have amended our listing so If you were holding off attending due to number of places then please add yourself now and join MHF at the big start of season show 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335


----------



## Hezbez

Good to see so many going, hopefull we'll break the 100 mark.
We really enjoyed Peterborough last year and the weather was fab.

What's the most there's ever been at a MHF rally?


----------



## oldenstar

Looking at my ticket it looks as if we are in more or less the usual spot. To within a few yards anyway. Very convenient.

Hope you've ordered the sun!

Paul


----------



## aldhp21

oldenstar said:


> Looking at my ticket it looks as if we are in more or less the usual spot. To within a few yards anyway. Very convenient.
> 
> Hope you've ordered the sun!
> 
> Paul


I've booked the weather. Going to be a scorcher!!

Al.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We do seem to have quite a lot of you still unconfirmed on the rally listy  if you have now booked can you please either confirm yourselves or shout on here and one of us will do it for you.

Those still un confirmed are

meurig
cronkle
loonyloo59
Bat-21
ICDSUN
Bernies
suedew
jetski
nomad
Tricky2
val33
davee10
moto-oma
Zube
drfcchris
mickric
bigtwin
BigBoldJohn
olly_sam
Ched999uk
dunniom
jncrowe
jennie
Shell181
bognormike
domannhal

Last day for booking is *Tuesday 10th April 2012*

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

thought I'd booked up weeks ago :roll: Have now signed up for MHF, and will get on to Warners in the week. Fingers crossed we'll be there 8)


----------



## moblee

Hope you make it Mike.

Jacquie......I've just paid & confirmed arriving Thursday evening so take me off the Top of your naughty list.


----------



## locovan

Bumped so that people see this as thats a lot of unconfirmed :wink:


----------



## ingram

Thanks for the reminder: booked and 'confirmed' today.

Harvey


----------



## LadyJ

ingram said:


> Thanks for the reminder: booked and 'confirmed' today.
> 
> Harvey


Well done Harvery

Now that just leaves 16 more to confirm  :roll:

Those still un confirmed are

meurig
cronkle
loobyloo59 ?
Bat-21
jetski
val33
davee10
moto-oma
drfcchris
bigtwin
olly_sam
dunniom
jncrowe
jennie
domannhal
catzontour

Last day for booking is Tuesday 10th April 2012

Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner

*Peterborough Show.*

Hello Everyone,

We are looking forward to seeing you all, just hope that the weather is a repeat of last years.

The show is looming on us, please confirm if you haven't already done so.

There are over 100 on the attendees list, so we will be kept very busy.

If anyone would like to organize anything over the weekend, please inform us and we will advertise.

Linda and Mike.
Happyrunner.


----------



## loobyloo59

I'll let you know asap, I have the motorhome up for sale, if its not sold within next week or so, I may confirm and come !!

Thanks for the reminder

Loobyloo


----------



## SidT

Hi. not sure who confirmed us but somebody did, thanks.

We have booked in at Ferry Meadows Wed and Thursday to meet friends then joining you all on Friday. what time does the parking open on Friday morning

Cheers Sid


----------



## CurlyBoy

I notice that some people have received their tickets, but not us, should I be concerned as we shall be away at the easter rally in Cornwall and am not sure if we shall return home or make a long holiday(weather permitting) then and go straight to Peterborough
curlyboy


----------



## bognormike

booked with Warners, confirmed to MHF, arriving Friday 8)


----------



## clianthus

Hi

*Only 2 weeks left to book this show, club pre-booking closes at 10am on 10th April.*

If you want to camp with Motorhomefacts and get the club discount put your name on the list and make a provisional booking:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

Then book with Warners the show organisers:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-National-Motorhome-Show/_sh3

Don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, then confirm your attendance on the MHF list.

*There are 17 names on the list who are still to confirm their booking.*


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Peterborough Tickets*

Hi, has anyone else not received their tickets for Peterborough,I know some have. I was hoping to go straight on from the Easter Cornwall rally, but not if I don't receive the tickets :roll: :roll:

curlyboy


----------



## tattytony

no tickets here yet either


----------



## rosalan

Would you like a photograph of my ticket? I have had it so long now that the edges are curling up and the colour beginning to fade. :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## rayc

I don't know when you booked with the organisers but I have had my tickets for some time now, in excess of a month.


----------



## brillopad

Nor me,and i'm in charge

Dennis


----------



## tattytony

rosalan said:


> Would you like a photograph of my ticket? I have had it so long now that the edges are curling up and the colour beginning to fade. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


 :bootyshake:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy

brillopad said:


> Nor me,and i'm in charge
> 
> Dennis


....well that's OK then, it's not just me :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## eurajohn

They even managed to get them to me here in France in a week  
About a month ago.


----------



## moblee

brillopad said:


> Nor me,and i'm in charge
> 
> Dennis


I thought that was down to Mike & Linda :wink: :lol:

I haven't got mine yet either.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I have emailed Warners to ask if there is a problem with the tickets and told them that some need them before Easter.

I will let you know their reply as soon as I get one.

In the meantime I have merged this thread with the original Peterborough Show thread as we try to keep to one thread for each show. 

It makes it easier for the marshals to keep up with the posts.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I've had this reply from Warners this morning:

Hi Jenny,

Thank you for your email.

We are mailing over 1000 tickets for the Peterborough show today so they should be with your members in the next few days.

We do say to allow up to 28 days for receipt of tickets for the shows although we try to get these to visitors earlier if possible.

I hope this helps.

So hopefully all those waiting will receive their tickets fairly soon.


----------



## clianthus

Hiya

Not long until club pre-booking closes for this show 10am on Tues 10th April.

Don't forget you get a £2 discount for pre-booking to camp in the MHF area Wink

Lots of names on the list still showing unconfirmed:

meurig
loobyloo59
Bat-21
val33
davee10
mota-oma
drfcchris
b igtwin
olly_sam
dunniom
jncrowe
domannhal
QWERTY1
bagel

Can all the above please let us know if they have now booked or if they cannot now attend and want their names taking off the list. Thanks.


----------



## catzontour

*Peterborough Show*

Hi Jenny

Just booked with Warners. Looking forward to it.

Catz


----------



## clianthus

Hi Catz

Thanks for letting us know, I've confirmed you on the rally list and taken you off my "naughty" list :wink:


----------



## cronkle

clianthus said:


> Hi Catz
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, I've confirmed you on the rally list and taken you off my "naughty" list :wink:


We have just confirmed with Warners as well.

Can we get off the naughty step now?


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Mike your off the naughty listy now  

Still 7 on it though!!!

meurig
loobyloo59
Bat-21
val33
drfcchris
domannhal
QWERTY1


Can all the above please let us know if they have now booked or if they cannot now attend and want their names taking off the list. Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## catzontour

clianthus said:


> I've taken you off my "naughty" list :wink:


Thanks Jenny 

Catz


----------



## cronkle

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Mike your off the naughty listy now
> 
> Jacquie


yippee

:blob6: :blob6:


----------



## 96706

Change of Tack for 1 moment.

We are going to travel up on Thursday evening, after work, but as we probably won't get to Peterborough before 10 PM, are there any suggestions as to where we can park up and then be at the entry gate bright & early for an 8 AM arrival?

Thanks in advance for your guidance


----------



## moblee

Received my tickets yesterday,see you there :!:


----------



## locovan

Got our tickets today --see you there :drinking: :drinking: opcorn: :smilecolros:


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Change of Tack for 1 moment.
> 
> We are going to travel up on Thursday evening, after work, but as we probably won't get to Peterborough before 10 PM, are there any suggestions as to where we can park up and then be at the entry gate bright & early for an 8 AM arrival?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your guidance


Sorry Peter can't really help you but there is a Holiday Inn I think near, you may be able to park there.

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

Hi Jackie
Sadly I will have to leave in my car Thursday evening for meeting in London Friday. Do you know what is the latest the gates will allow me to escape please?
I checked with Warners that I can bring a car but the girl did not know the answer to my question.
Alan


----------



## locovan

rosalan said:


> Hi Jackie
> Sadly I will have to leave in my car Thursday evening for meeting in London Friday. Do you know what is the latest the gates will allow me to escape please?
> I checked with Warners that I can bring a car but the girl did not know the answer to my question.
> Alan


Let **** sleep in your car and you take his motorhome to the meeting as he will be outside the gates :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

rosalan said:


> Hi Jackie
> Sadly I will have to leave in my car Thursday evening for meeting in London Friday. Do you know what is the latest the gates will allow me to escape please?
> I checked with Warners that I can bring a car but the girl did not know the answer to my question.
> Alan


Hi Alan

Am not sure but gates are usually shut about 9pm but that is for folks coming in. We have been able to get out in our car when we have been to Peterborough. Don't forget to take your pass with you so you can get back in.

Jacquie


----------



## bubble63

rosalan said:


> Hi Jackie
> Sadly I will have to leave in my car Thursday evening for meeting in London Friday. Do you know what is the latest the gates will allow me to escape


last year there was someone on the main gate near the Cambridge suite all night..
I arrived at 0030am and they let me in to go find friends and family.

I don't think legalally they can keep you in or out??

tell them you are a doctor on call :roll:

Neil


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We are currently away for Easter and are just about to book two vans onto this rally. I have clicked the link to say that we are coming but our friends are coming also but they cannot log onto their account to click for a place. 

Could one of the. Mods please register them for the rally, their username is 'TheSnig", THANKS.

We will pay for the two places now.

CHEERS.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Both places now booked with MHF & paid for.

It would be very much appreciated if our friends could be added to the list in here also.

Thanks


----------



## domannhal

Have just booked for show, so can you please take us off the extra naughty list! We are down for Friday arrival, and will arrive about lunchtime. Ann


----------



## LadyJ

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both places now booked with MHF & paid for.
> 
> It would be very much appreciated if our friends could be added to the list in here also.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ian & Suzy

thesnig now added to our rally list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few showing un confirmed have you all now booked please???

meurig
val33
drffcchris




Jacquie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

LadyJ said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Both places now booked with MHF & paid for.
> 
> It would be very much appreciated if our friends could be added to the list in here also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian & Suzy
> 
> thesnig now added to our rally list
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks for that Jacquie.

CHEERS


----------



## suedew

Some other members freddiemix, not able to find membership number to book with organisers. not on home page or 'your account' page.

can someone help please.

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba

Just a quick question, is it worth me bringing my bike to the show? I like a ride in the morning before brekky but not sure if there is anywhere worth having a quick blast from the showground.
Steve.


----------



## Happyrunner

*Peterborough Show*

Hi sue

Your Membership/subs number is at the top right hand corner of your MotorHomeFacts home page,

All Clubs Bookings for the Peterborough show closes at 10 am on the 10th of April you can book on MHF'S Website link to Warners or by phone,
Regards,
Mike
( Happyrunner )


----------



## LadyJ

tubbytuba said:


> Just a quick question, is it worth me bringing my bike to the show? I like a ride in the morning before brekky but not sure if there is anywhere worth having a quick blast from the showground.
> Steve.


Hi Steve

Plenty of room for bikes just remember to have your wrist band on if you go out of the compound

Jacquie


----------



## 4maddogs

Hi

Does the cost of camping include entry to the show? It seems rather expensive if not. I was thinking of coming for Saturday and Sunday leaving either Sunday evening or Monday morning.

Maybe catch up with some of you.

Julie


----------



## suedew

*Re: Peterborough Show*



Happyrunner said:


> Hi sue
> 
> Your Membership/subs number is at the top right hand corner of your MotorHomeFacts home page,
> 
> All Clubs Bookings for the Peterborough show closes at 10 am on the 12th of April you can book on MHF'S Website link to Warners or by phone,
> Regards,
> Mike
> ( Happyrunner )


Thanks Mike,no problem with my membership no, but friends couldn't find theirs. All sorted now though, they are also booked and confirmed.
Yippee

Sue


----------



## Happyrunner

*Peterborough Show*

Hi 4maddogs Juilie

Yes to the show/exhibition and all evenings entertainment except saturday then adult tickets at £15 each or £17 at the show,

Regards
Mike.


----------



## Jezport

We will see you all there but have to camp in the trade area as we are attending as traders this year.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Just a quick reminder that *Club Pre-booking for this show closes at 10am tomorrow morning*

The following members are still showing unconfirmed:

meurig
val33
buttybarrett
ricec

Can they please let us know if they have now booked, if they haven't, then they had better be quick :wink:


----------



## 4maddogs

I am trying to book but it won't let me add MMM details, but if it is still possible to register with Motorhomefacts tnat would be great.

Julie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Julie

I have just looked at the booking on the Warners website and you have to put in your club details first, Motorhomefacts.com then when you go to the next step it asks you to enter MMM details, you get £2 discount for each of them.

If you book to camp with Motorhomefacts.com as your club, you also need to add your name to the Motorhomefacts rally list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=335

Hope you can sort it out ok.


----------



## 4maddogs

Thanks, Jenny. Hopefully I can sort it out otherwise I will just book tomorrow morning. I have registered with the link you gave me.
It is the MMM magazine sub number they can't recognise....and it is their number! They say they are tidying up the subs so that may the reason.....good timing.

Thanks again
Julie


----------



## clianthus

Booking for this show is now closed 

You can still camp at the show if you pay on the gate but you will be in the General Camping area and not with Motorhomefacts.

Prices for up to 2 Adults and 3 children in one unit will be:

Thursday arrival - £49.00
Friday Arrival - £46.00
Saturday Arrival - £43.00

You can also go as a day visitor when ticket prices are Adult - £7.50, Child - £2.00.

Further information on the show is on the show website here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-National-Motorhome-Show/_sh3


----------



## telbet

Is there anyone else not received their show tickets yet? Paid in December and with 2 weeks to go tomorrow, will email them if nothing arrives in the morning post.


----------



## clianthus

Hi telbet

That doesn't sound right to me!

It says on their booking form that you MUST contact them if you haven't received your ticket 14 days before the event. Any ticket queries must be reported by this time.

I would phone them if I were you, their phone number is 01778 391123.

I do hope you get it sorted, please let us know.


----------



## telbet

Thanks Jenny will phone them tomorrow.


----------



## peaky

hello all , i am booking flight to come to the perterborough show i will be a day visitor prob fri and saturday, i would love to meet up withmembers and chat and view vans, how do i identify other members ?? never been to show so dont know where members will be camped either, but i just cant stroll in !!!!! anyone else come more than 2000 miles to get to the show ???


----------



## moblee

You can just stroll in.

Look out for these flying on Flagpoles.


----------



## mota-oma

I have just received my tickets for Peterborough BUT they say camping with Motorhome Fun. I definitely put Motorhome Facts on the form. :evil: 
I have just tried to call them, but they are closed until Monday. Will call them again then and hopefully be able to get them changed. Has anyone else had this problem and managed to get it sorted ok ?  

Mary


----------



## stewartwebr

Anyone got tickets for the show that won't require them now?

I was originally scheduled to be at work during the show, however things have changed and I can now make it.....typical 

So if anyone happens to have tickets they no longer need I would be delighted to pay full price and postage for them. I know we can still attend into the Unbooked Section. But would really like to be in the MHF Section or at least the General Booked Section.

Worth a try

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## clayton9

Hi. 

I received my tickets for the show a few weeks ago and they had me down for camping with cc&c. So I emailed jaquie. She informed we to get in touch with warners about it. 
So I sent the tickets back and covering letter and that I needed to camp with MHF. Just got my tickets again with Motorhomefun on them. 
Can't bl..dy beleve it. That are taking the p.ss. 
So will have to ring again Monday. 

Troy.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

It sounds as though there has been some sort of mix-up at Warners doesn't it. 

According to "the Fun forum" they have about 90 folks booked with them, but according to Warners they have over 100, so perhaps a few more have the wrong tickets as well :?: :roll: :? 

All I can suggest is that everyone who thinks they have booked with Motorhomefacts should check their tickets have FACTS on them, if they haven't then they should ring Warners first thing on Monday on 01778 391123 and try to get the tickets changed.

The closing date for ticket queries was Thursday 12th April so I do hope you don't have a problem. I will email them and tell them you will be ringing and try to smooth the way :wink:


----------



## peaky

moblee said:


> You can just stroll in.
> 
> Look out for these flying on Flagpoles.


doh i asked for that bit obvious!!!


----------



## telbet

Still not received my tickets yet.....telephoned them on Thursday morning, the young lady said they had been posted out the day before. If they haven't arrived on Monday morning I will be ringing them again. Seems a bit last minute when I paid on the 16th December !!


----------



## ched999uk

Does anyone know how easy it would be to drive TOAD in and out of the show ground? Any ideas if there are any gates open during the evening?
Newark was nice and easy, they just stamped your hand and security was on the gate all night.


----------



## mota-oma

Hi. 
I have phoned Warners this morning and have been asked to return my tickets to the office.
The next batch of tickets will not be sent out from Warners until Wednesday or Thursday of this week, but, as we are leaving home on Saturday they are leaving our tickets on the gate !!
Not particularly happy about this but not much else I can do.....lets hope Warners prove me wrong and all goes smoothly.  

Mary


----------



## ched999uk

*Peterborough Show - Toad - Trips Out?*

Does anyone know how easy it would be to drive TOAD in and out of the show ground during the show, say in the evening? Any ideas if there are any gates open during certain hours?
Newark was nice and easy, they just stamped your hand and security was on the gate all night.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## locovan

stewartwebr said:


> Anyone got tickets for the show that won't require them now?
> 
> I was originally scheduled to be at work during the show, however things have changed and I can now make it.....typical
> 
> So if anyone happens to have tickets they no longer need I would be delighted to pay full price and postage for them. I know we can still attend into the Unbooked Section. But would really like to be in the MHF Section or at least the General Booked Section.
> 
> Worth a try
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stewart


Stewart I hope you do a get a ticket as I would love to meet you this year :wink: 
So Bump :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi

*mota-oma and clayton9*

I e-mailed my contact at Warners to try to sort out your problems and this is their reply:

Thanks Jenny,

We will be in contact with them this morning to rectify the mistake.

My apologies for this.

So hopefully they will. If anyone else has not got MotorhomeFacts on their tickets they should contact Warners ASAP.

*ched999uk*

We took a toad with us last year and it was no problem, just make sure you put your ticket in the windscreen of the car when you go out and come back. I'm not sure when they close the gates but I would have thought they would have 24 hour security on there so it shouldn't matter what time you go in and out, but I would double check if you want to return very late at night.

I have also moved your post into the original Peterborough thread, as we try to keep one thread per show, it just makes it easier for the marshals to keep track of problems.


----------



## clayton9

Hi Jenny. 

Thanks for contacting them. I rang caroline this morning and I have to pick my tickets up at the gate so let's hope all goes well. 

See you all next weekend. 

Regards Troy.


----------



## Happyrunner

*National Motorhome Show Peterborough*

Hi All,

As most of you are aware there has been some problems with the correct issue of tickets from Warners for this show.

I have PM'd a number of members to check their tickets as the MHF list does not coincide correctly with the Warners list.

The Warners list gives surnames with registration numbers, if you are one of the following members with tickets, - please could you PM me your user name:-

ALLEN WJ55 AWA
BLAKE EX51 SSS
BROWN 494 NJO
GROVES J123 WRF
LEWIS PO55 AFV
PILKINGTON T164 EAG
PILKINGTON N795 KDS

If you are one of the above but are camping with another club, I would also like to hear from you either by PM or by phoning my mobile on 07961 836630.

Many thanks
Linda
Happyrunner.


----------



## locovan

bump


----------



## stewartwebr

We have managed to obtain tickets to camp with you all from a very kind member who cannot make it and has kindly sold us her tickets....YIPEE    

See you all there...fingers crossed for the weather :roll: 

Mavis, I have asked Russ if I can borrow his tambourine :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Stewart this is brill news we will finally meet so Im really looking forward to it Tambourine and all.
Worried about a wet field though as its always been good weather but with all this rain we have had I better buy some wellies


----------



## bognormike

Hi Mavis

I seem to remember being waterlogged there the first year we had our old Starfire - would have been 1998 (?), the tractors did a sterling job of towing most people off :roll:


----------



## stewartwebr

bognormike said:


> Hi Mavis
> 
> I seem to remember being waterlogged there the first year we had our old Starfire - would have been 1998 (?), the tractors did a sterling job of towing most people off :roll:


Yep, I remember it well. I thought I was being smart and avoiding the huge que to leave and headed towards the gate we came in only to find it was locked :roll: 

Did a U turn which involved cutting over the grass. Got half way across and down we went, almost up to the axles. They tried to pull us out with 2 4x4 trucks without luck. After a 3 hour wait the tractor arrived. I was in a panic at this point and asked if he thought he would get us out, "This will pull anything" was the reply. Within 2 minutes we were on our way to the exit gate. By this time everyone was well gone...some short cut that turned out to be.

I still get reminded of it yet! :twisted:


----------



## Zube

stewartwebr said:


> We have managed to obtain tickets to camp with you all from a very kind member who cannot make it and has kindly sold us her tickets....YIPEE
> 
> See you all there...fingers crossed for the weather :roll:
> 
> Mavis, I have asked Russ if I can borrow his tambourine :lol: :lol:


I am the very kind member who cannot attend as our dog is very ill.
Can you please delete me from the rally list.

Sorry to miss this year as last year was scorching but will be thinking of you all being rescued by tractors!!

Have a great time everyone.

Sue


----------



## Happyrunner

Unfortunately we have had another change of the 3rd Marshal for the Peterborough show, as Clive1821 has had to pull out.

We would like to express a big thank you to RayC, Lesley and Ray who have volunteered to take Clive's place at such short notice.

We have 118 units attending our group, which makes this the biggest gathering for MHF.

In view of the recent weather, please remember to pack your bread crates, slip mats and wellies. Warner's are keyed up for bad weather and have tractors to pull us off if needed.

We look forward to seeing you all at the show and hope you have a lovely weekend.

Safe journey
Linda n Mike (Happyrunner)
Brenda n Dennis (Brillopad)
Lesley n Ray (RayC)

AKA " THE A TEAM"


----------



## rayc

Hapy to join the marshalling team as the very junior members 

The weather forecast for the wekend is not looking too bad at the moment;
http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Peterborough-UKXX0110


----------



## ingram

*Missing Tickets*

I contacted Warners today because my tickets have not arrived. They were mailed out on 11th April! Arrangements made now to collect them at the gate.

If you don't have your tickets yet I suggest contacting Warners in case 'a sackload' went missing and not just mine .............

Harvey


----------



## ingram

stewartwebr said:


> We have managed to obtain tickets to camp with you all from a very kind member who cannot make it and has kindly sold us her tickets....YIPEE
> 
> See you all there...fingers crossed for the weather :roll:


Be aware: If I remember right the motorhome reg. number is on the tickets. Will they let you in or has the 'kind member' also lent you their motohome? 

Harvey


----------



## rosalan

If you or he inform Warners of the registration change, they will give you a code to write on your ticket before overwriting your own number.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Happyrunner

If anyone would like to take advantage of the big gathering of club members at Peterborough and organize some fund raising, please feel free to have a go.

Please post on here what you would like to do and any requests for prizes etc. We will be printing the newsletter on Monday, so any information that comes through before then will get a mention.

The rally marshals will be extremely busy with the usual duties, but hope to be able to retain an area in the centre of the field for gatherings (weather permitting).

An information board will be displayed outside the marshal's unit, so please keep an eye on it.

Many thanks
Linda n Mike.


----------



## tubbytuba

Not bothered particularly about fundraising (sorry, tight, out of work Yorkshireman) but looking forward to lots of socialising with the mhf clan. We are not going to any of the organised entertainment, just looking forward to meeting all you guys for a good natter etc.  
Steve.


----------



## stewartwebr

ingram said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have managed to obtain tickets to camp with you all from a very kind member who cannot make it and has kindly sold us her tickets....YIPEE
> 
> See you all there...fingers crossed for the weather :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware: If I remember right the motorhome reg. number is on the tickets. Will they let you in or has the 'kind member' also lent you their motohome?
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder Harvey,

They have the first and last letter of your reg on the ticket. I have never had any issues with Warners. I have changed vans after buying tickets and changed to private plates before and they don't seem to bother.

Thank you for the concern

Stewart


----------



## 4maddogs

I have got tickets for Saturday and Sunday nights. I now cannot stay on Sunday, but would prefer to arrive on Friday night (sort of early evening).
Does anyone know if you can pay extra to add a nights camping (I'll arrive after the show ends for the afternoon.

Failing that, any recommendations for cheap camp sites/wild spots for Friday night?
Thanks
Julie


----------



## rayc

4maddogs said:


> I have got tickets for Saturday and Sunday nights. I now cannot stay on Sunday, but would prefer to arrive on Friday night (sort of early evening).
> Does anyone know if you can pay extra to add a nights camping (I'll arrive after the show ends for the afternoon.
> 
> Failing that, any recommendations for cheap camp sites/wild spots for Friday night?
> Thanks
> Julie


Julie, The prices are:
CAMPING - This is available from Thursday until noon on Monday. 
Thursday Arrival £42
Friday Arrival £39
Saturday Arrival £36

When you arrive on FRIDAY just pay the Warner marshalls the extra £3 at the gate. Sorry there is no 'rebate' due to you leaving Sunday and not Monday but that is the same for everyone attending the show. The gate will be open for arrivals up to about 9pm, after that they may place you in an overnight area rather than bring you to MHF pitch.
Ray {Third Marshall}


----------



## 4maddogs

Thanks Ray. I didn't expect a rebate, but good to know I can arrive for the night.


----------



## Jezport

We will be at the show but have a trade stand so are not camping with you all this year. I am sure that we will see most of you though, and we will call over when we have time.


----------



## oldenstar

Anybody local to Peterborough got a weather forecast for Thursday and on? The general forecast last night looked very depressing.

Do I need to get the wheel boards handy?

Paul


----------



## bognormike

oldenstar said:


> Anybody local to Peterborough got a weather forecast for Thursday and on? The general forecast last night looked very depressing.
> 
> Do I need to get the wheel boards handy?
> 
> Paul


not looking good is it :roll: ? Yes, something to go under the wheels would be best....


----------



## ralph-dot

Dry but cold this morning


----------



## ingram

Paul,

Look here for the five day forecast:-

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/peterborough_forecast_weather.html

it's basically different types of rain at different times of the day and night


----------



## rosalan

There can be no rain! We are all suffering a severe draught that will last to Christmas. :lol: 
Wellies it is then!
Alan


----------



## locovan

We didnt go on a rally this weekend because of the bad forecast and we had loads of sunshine. You cant tell really but we have bread baskets wellies and mac's


----------



## UncleNorm

Come hell or high water, we'll be there!! :wink: 






... with bread basket bases, wellies and macs!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Just come in from work & its lovely & sunny in Cambridge today, just down the A14 from p'boro.


----------



## ched999uk

Hope we won't need them but can anyone think of something to put under front wheels as we don't have any break baskets.
Looking for something cheap and easy to get hold of.

We will keep our fingers crossed for the sun. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sundial

*Show*

Rubber mats work well - we bought a long one and cut it down the length - this gave us a bit of a start when moving off!! Worked quite well with the Hymer...

Sundial


----------



## locovan

Report from Peterborough 
Having had heavy showers over the last week the ground is soft, but hopefully if it stays dry some of it will dry out. I believe that Facts are still in the same area this year,


----------



## millepeed

hi all
after owning the m/h for 6 years ive never been to a show so this is the 1st, quite looking forward to it, not able to get there till fri afternoon but hey just getting away for a while is nice .
will put up my mhf sign with my fourm name on so if you pass come say hello.
question can you put up a awning 
cheers
vince


----------



## locovan

millepeed said:


> hi all
> after owning the m/h for 6 years ive never been to a show so this is the 1st, quite looking forward to it, not able to get there till fri afternoon but hey just getting away for a while is nice .
> will put up my mhf sign with my fourm name on so if you pass come say hello.
> question can you put up a awning
> cheers
> vince


Yes you can as we are anyway to put all our wet clothes and wellies in


----------



## rosalan

millepeed said:


> hi all
> after owning the m/h for 6 years ive never been to a show so this is the 1st, quite looking forward to it, not able to get there till fri afternoon but hey just getting away for a while is nice .
> will put up my mhf sign with my fourm name on so if you pass come say hello.
> question can you put up a awning
> cheers
> vince


You may have more problems keeping people away, honestly! The MHF people do seem a very friendly bunch and there should be a lot of us.
It is a good idea to put your MHF sign up so at least we know who to avoid :lol: 
I look forward to meeting you.
Alan


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I would definitely be prepared for a very wet field, and looks a though booking with Motorhomefacts was the right thing to do as well.

Warners have just added this to their webpage for the Peterborough Show:

**** SHOW NEWS ***

Due to the increased number of pre-booked campers this year and the possible reduction in available land due to the weather, 
we are recommending that any non-booked weekend campers who are planning to visit The National Motorhome Show, come as day visitors.​*
They also give a link to a discount voucher for Day Visitors if anyone is thinking of going for the day:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Information/national-voucher-2012

I'm sure you'll all enjoy the show whatever the weather.


----------



## chrisgog

Couldnt book in advance and was hoping to turn up to camp in general area but now it looks like it could be a wasted journey? Is it worth going ?
Chris


----------



## tonka

I didnt book and was planning to just turn up... Even found some bread crates !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, change of plans will find somewhere else to go.....
Can spend my cash at another show later in the year.. :lol:


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi Everyone,

Don't forget your wet weather gear, skid mats and bread crates.

We will try to get you to your pitch via the most direct route, so we will have several entry points rather than just one track.

If you need to contact us or change your plans in any way please text us the details plus your surname and user name on 07961 836630.

Many thanks
Linda.
Happyrunner.


----------



## rayc

chrisgog said:


> Couldnt book in advance and was hoping to turn up to camp in general area but now it looks like it could be a wasted journey? Is it worth going ?
> Chris


The organisers are recommending you don't turn up to camp in the general area not banning it outright. That could all change of course if the ground becomes waterlogged - they will oviously try to keep the firmer parts for pre booked attendees.


----------



## leltel

millepeed said:


> hi all
> after owning the m/h for 6 years ive never been to a show so this is the 1st, quite looking forward to it, not able to get there till fri afternoon but hey just getting away for a while is nice .
> will put up my mhf sign with my fourm name on so if you pass come say hello.
> question can you put up a awning
> cheers
> vince


I second Mavis, awning will be up, for wet dog, wet clothes and wellies!
Could be funny watching Terry put the awning up though ;-)
And we will say hello!


----------



## bigtwin

ched999uk said:


> Hope we won't need them but can anyone think of something to put under front wheels -
> Looking for something cheap and easy to get hold of.


Short lengths of plank are ideal - they spread the load much better than 'bread baskets too!

They have a dual function in that they also provide options for levelling.

Ian


----------



## brillopad

Thats us arrived at peterborough, parked up opposite the harvester pub ,were already for an early start to sort out our pitch for you lot when you arrive, lets hope the weathers ok for a good weekend.

Dennis


----------



## ched999uk

brillopad said:


> Thats us arrived at peterborough, parked up opposite the harvester pub ,were already for an early start to sort out our pitch for you lot when you arrive, lets hope the weathers ok for a good weekend.
> 
> Dennis


I will keep my fingers crossed for the rain to stay away. Current forecast is very heavy rain between 1 and 4 pm on Wednesday.

See you Thursday. I will try and bring the sun from Blackpool.


----------



## catzontour

Thanks Dennis

Would it help to let you know we will get there on Friday evening after work, probably around 7.30pm (ish)

Catz


----------



## chrisgog

IAN
Please DO NOT use PLANKS.

We did over £1000 worth of damage to our van as when we drove off planks the wheels spun and shot the plank out and up breaking the rear corner of our van
NOT RECOMMENDED SORRY.
Chris


----------



## brillopad

Morning all, its windy, wet and very cold here this morning, so bring a warm clothes and wellies.
Dennis


----------



## locovan

Its not all bad news Friday and Saturday look good
http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/peterborough/pe1-1/weekend-weather/330350


----------



## rocky1968

*Weather At Peterbrough Show*

first time at a rally with the weather so bad wats the ground like at the peterbrough show ground is it all on grass i am booked on the disabled area.


----------



## bigtwin

chrisgog said:


> IAN
> Please DO NOT use PLANKS.
> 
> ...... as when we drove off planks the wheels spun and shot the plank out
> Chris


I use them all the time without any problem. I can't imagine how much throttle you must be applying to have that result!

In any case, if it's really wet (and soggy) the wood sinks a little to provide additional resistance to movement.

It works for me.


----------



## Briarose

Hi just to let everyone know, we are on Ferry Meadows at the moment. We have been here a few days......we haven't actually come down for the show. Right now it is pouring with rain Ferry Meadows actually closed the grass side of the site about a week ago (apart from the hardstanding part of the site) and lots of folks bookings have been cancelled including two units of our party booked on to celebrate our Grandaughters Birthday.

I don't really feel the weather has been too bad at all since last Friday.....in fact quite pleasant until today. New wardens here on the site, errmmnnn I will post more in a separate topic.

Hope the rain eases folks but right now it doesn't look very promising at all......worst thing is dogs need a walk now.


----------



## peaky

im coming as a day visitor on fri and staying overnight at the local travelodge a mile away from show ground to do it all again on saturday and actually meet some forum members !! forcast looks quite good for sat/fri, do i need to buy some wellies just the same ?? are the vans to look at all on grass or are some of the tradestands etc on hard ground ?? i could buy some wellies on thurs as arriving into uk wed, want to be prepared, what do u think ??


----------



## aldhp21

aldhp21 said:


> I've booked the weather. Going to be a scorcher!!
> Al.


I didn't do a very good job of that eh?

Al.


----------



## rayc

Update from the organisors:

"Due to the unprecedented number of pre-booked campers, the current weather conditions and the now confirmed loss of land due to the weather, we have had to make the decision that in order to accommodate our pre-booked campers, we will be unable to accept any non-booked campers at this show."


----------



## BritStops

Well, we've bitten the bullet and paid the extra few quid to pitch our stand in the cattle sheds!

In case anyone's interested, we're now stand 256 (not 85 as in the show guide).

See you there!

Steve


----------



## 96706

BritStops said:


> Well, we've bitten the bullet and paid the extra few quid to pitch our stand in the cattle sheds!
> 
> In case anyone's interested, we're now stand 256 (not 85 as in the show guide).
> 
> See you there!
> 
> Steve


Good move Steve. How many MHF vans can you get on your stand? 8O

We've been pulled out of the mud by a tractor once this week (in "sunny" Sussex), hope there is a tractor available to repeat the process this weekend :lol: We're going to Peterborough with bread baskets, skid mats, wellies and fingers firmly crossed.

Mrs D


----------



## Telbell

Quote Its not all bad news Friday and Saturday look good
http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/peterborough/pe1-1/weekend-weather/330350

not good if you look at this one though

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Peterborough-UKXX0110


----------



## BritStops

I've been going on the Met Office forecast where it's been doom and gloom all along.

However now they think Saturday might not be too rainy during the day:

Met Office forecast for Peterboro

Of course come the evening normal service is resumed... 

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin

Well I am at Strensham services, all the way up from Exmouth the weather has been appalling but it's slowly getting better,hope the weather is at least a little dry this weekend !

I have a van full of levelling blocks, chocks, grip track, tie down kits anyway should anyone need em 

Hoping to get to the show ground between 6 and 7, just to have a look at my pitch, will do the hard work of unpacking and erecting stand tmrw !


----------



## wakk44

nukeadmin said:


> ......................
> 
> I have a van full of levelling blocks, chocks, grip track, tie down kits anyway should anyone need em ..............


You could do with a van load of wellies and umbrellas Dave,you would make a small fortune. :lol:


----------



## BritStops

nukeadmin said:


> Well I am at Strensham services, all the way up from Exmouth the weather has been appalling but it's slowly getting better,hope the weather is at least a little dry this weekend !
> 
> I have a van full of levelling blocks, chocks, grip track, tie down kits anyway should anyone need em
> 
> Hoping to get to the show ground between 6 and 7, just to have a look at my pitch, will do the hard work of unpacking and erecting stand tmrw !


See you there tomorrow - what's your stand number, Dave?

Steve


----------



## Briarose

Ferry Meadows hard standing is full. There is a site full at the gate sign....weather on and off from early afternoon. Even some of the gravel pitches have been bogged down. Grass pitches all closed.


----------



## ramos

We are at st Neots and we have had sun and showers and the grass ain't that wet we can walk on it ok but wouldn't want to park on it. See you all tomorrow xx


----------



## johnthompson

It sounds like it is going to be a wet one. Received this from the organisers by email today.

Due to the unprecedented number of pre-booked campers scheduled to arrive over the weekend at the National Motorhome Show in Peterborough, coupled with the poor weather conditions and the subsequent loss of some of the available land, *show organisers have had to make the regrettable decision not to accept any non-booked campers to this event.*

Motorhomers who haven't pre-booked can instead attend the show as a day visitor. The show offers you a vast choice and with over 345 companies attending, the exhibition area has been extended this year and will include over 800 new and pre-owned vehicles, a selection of park and holiday homes from major suppliers, campsites and thousands of accessories.

John


----------



## rosalan

Has anyone got onto the site yet? A report would be quite helpful re wellies and water-logged ground.

Alan


----------



## tude

*Weather*

Well I can see us cancelling travelling 150 miles each way to sit in heavy rain bogged down aswell might go lakes in stead weather says not much rain what a bummer


----------



## Addie

I'm currently parked up on the showground.

It is pretty wet in all honesty and I too have negotiated to move the stand I'm working into the toasty warm cattle sheds (at no additional premium I must add!). On arrival and parking at the ground we promptly got stuck and had to be pulled out :roll: before retreating to a hard standing area.

There are 4 tractors on standby should anyone else get stuck but all of the roadways / pathways are tarmac or temporary metaled surfaces so in terms of walking about you shouldn't have too much problem.

The weather is alternating between blue skies and sun (as when we arrived) to torrential downpours and I suspect that will be the state of play for much of the weekend.


----------



## clianthus

rosalan said:


> Has anyone got onto the site yet? A report would be quite helpful re wellies and water-logged ground.
> 
> Alan


Hi Everyone

I have just spoken to the MHF marshals who are already on our pitch at the show. They say there is a lot of standing water so wellies and bread crates or similar are a *MUST*

They have asked me to ask everyone to be patient when they arrive on site as it could be very difficult getting everyone to a pitch, they have worked hard today marking out the MHF area but some of it is unuseable. Please just park where you are put and if you want to park next to friends you must arrive together.

We are in the same place as last year and the marshals van is also in exactly the same spot, you must stop at the marshals van but* DO NOT PULL ONTO THE GRASS* stay on the tarmac road until they are ready to check you in and pitch you.

You should fill up with water *before* you are pitched to avoid churning up the ground any more than absolutely necessary and take a container to fill up during the show as you will not be able to take the motorhome on and off the pitch.

If you decide to arrive on a different day or not go at all *please* text the marshal with full details including your surname and MHF username on *07961 836630.* Please text do not ring as she will be too busy to answer the call but will pick up the text later. It is also no use posting on here as they have no internet access so will not see the post.

Well drive carefully everyone and I hope you all still enjoy the show, despite the weather conditions.


----------



## aircool

BritStops said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am at Strensham services, all the way up from Exmouth the weather has been appalling but it's slowly getting better,hope the weather is at least a little dry this weekend !
> 
> I have a van full of levelling blocks, chocks, grip track, tie down kits anyway should anyone need em
> 
> Hoping to get to the show ground between 6 and 7, just to have a look at my pitch, will do the hard work of unpacking and erecting stand tmrw !
> 
> 
> 
> See you there tomorrow - what's your stand number, Dave?
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

No.178B

Have a good one


----------



## nukeadmin

got here at around 7.30pm (Been an eventful day today with a courier reversing into our workshop door, and then windscreen cracking on the journey up the motorway) and weather was dry, cold and windy

MHF rally pitch is huge !!! but as has been stated it has very soft points so please do exactly what the marshalls say to ensure no-one gets stuck unnecessarily, they have walked the length and breath of the space to mark out so know the worst sections. If you follow their directions shouldn't be any issues

Thanks to Mike and Linda for a welcoming cuppa and some Apple / Pear surprise cake 

Looking forward to some socialising with MHF members en masse this weekend (There will be some drinkies / nibbles available on Saturday for those attending)

Anyone attending the show please come see us on Stand 178B (atm, this may change if the weather forecast is terrible and I move  )

Jeanette will be on the stand with me, we have a wide selection of products available on the Outdoorbits stand and if you have any questions or queries related to addons / accessories or MHF then pop your head in and ask away, can't guarantee I know the answers to everything but I will try 

I also have some unique kit such as France NF compliant breathalyser twin packs, iCampsites and Fiamma kit especially useful bearing in mind the weather are tie down kits, awning peg kits, grip track and levelling blocks 

See you all there


----------



## tubbytuba

Dunkirk spirit at the double  
Try and save a dry pitch for a breadbasketless Yorkshireman.
Was gonna bring my bike but think a canoe may be a better option. Looking forward to drinkies and nibbles :wink:


----------



## clayton9

*Free Ticket For Peterbourgh Show.??*

Hi. I'm not going to attend the show as I'm not keen on traveling 430mile to be stuck in mud.

Such a shame cos I had loads of hassle sorting them out in first place. 
Would have liked to meet some of the MHF gang maybe next time.

So anyone want my ticket please ring me on 07412622460. ( not tonight please. )

Regards Troy.


----------



## Ollie33

Hi. My wife and I have travelled over from northern Ireland hoping to go into the non booked area for 4 days. Just found out a few hours ago that they have closed this area off due to wet weather. And have told us we can only go as day visitors which leaves us stuck and unable to get into a suitable site for the weekend. We are currently on a site about an hour from Peterborough. We would gladly take your tickets and will reimburse any expense you have incurred. Will ring you at 9am in the morning. Or if you wish to speak to me earlier my mobile no is 07966 487257.


----------



## leltel

tubbytubba.....hubby is taking his road bike...think he may need chains on the wheels!
No bread baskets here either one set of monster mats and two bits of decking though ;-)
Looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## 4maddogs

Hmmm. What is the chance of managing with a set of those small fiamma yellow mats and milenco triples? I was going to buy either monsters or Milencos at the show. They will be all sold out I expect by late Friday when I arrive!! 

There is nowhere to get anything else before I arrive. Work prohibited getting somewhere to buy others, but which would people recommend? I suppose I could park up walk into the show and get some if there is a mat to be found by then!


----------



## leltel

You could try the holey rubber door mats from tesco.
I am going to grab a couple in a mo before work as an added precaution!


----------



## stevian

Addie said:


> I'm currently parked up on the showground.
> 
> It is pretty wet in all honesty and I too have negotiated to move the stand I'm working into the toasty warm cattle sheds (at no additional premium I must add!). On arrival and parking at the ground we promptly got stuck and had to be pulled out :roll: before retreating to a hard standing area.
> 
> There are 4 tractors on standby should anyone else get stuck but all of the roadways / pathways are tarmac or temporary metaled surfaces so in terms of walking about you shouldn't have too much problem.
> 
> The weather is alternating between blue skies and sun (as when we arrived) to torrential downpours and I suspect that will be the state of play for much of the weekend.


Whats your stand?


----------



## clayton9

Tickets have now gone.

Ollie33 I hope you enjoy the show and I'm sorry about all the inconvenience. And your wife have had.

Regards Troy.


----------



## clianthus

Morning campers :wink: 

Linda & Mike the MHF marshals at Peterborough have just rung me to say that Warners have decided that because of the weather they will not use Gate 10 which is the one next to the MHF pitch.

They are going to re-direct everyone to the gate by the Harvester pub, which they think is Gate 13. You will then have to follow the Warners marshals directions to get you to the MHF pitch.

They said it has rained all night so the ground is very very wet but Warners have now got a tanker on site sucking up the water from the pitches, they hadn't got to the MHF pitch when I spoke to them but they could see it getting closer 

Hope you all have a safe journey and enjoy the show.

*EDIT - Can I remind you all that if you have any change of plan please text Linda & Mike and let them know 07961 836630

Also please do not start new topics about the show, it is far easier for everyone to keep track of any problems if they are all posted on this thread. Thanks.*


----------



## oldenstar

Any updates yet as to conditions on 'our' field.

Trying to make up my mind if I should still come, or stay on this lovely hard standing with toasty making electrics, and wait for Newbury.

Got a valet booked, but I think that will be difficult too.

Am I a masochist or not?

Paul


----------



## oldenstar

Sorry Jenny, we crossed.

Thanks for that update.

Paul


----------



## 96706

Aiming to be arriving as the gates open tomorrow. 
Full up with bread basket bases & wellies. 
Might forgo the shorts though & the knotted handkerchef :lol: 

We could also bring a few bouyancy vests, that might come in handy, should the field be a bit damp :idea: 

Looking forward to seeing how Dennis gets about on his motorised skateboard, in these balmy days


----------



## bognormike

we're aiming to get there today rather than tomorrow, and plan to be there by 5:30. Will pay the extra on the gate.

will send a text to Linda when we set off.....


----------



## Telbell

What a farce
queuing for an hour to get on. Units coming well after us being guided on before us


----------



## tubbytuba

Oh dear, hope they manage to get us late arrivals on alright :? 
We can't set off till after 4.30 tomorrow so traffic/floods depending should be there for 8 ish -I hope.
I'm gonna start stacking the beer in fridge now, must allow for possible confined to barracks situations.


----------



## clipper

*Motorhome Show*

Perterborough Show If you have not pre booked for the Weekend they are not letting any motorhomes in for the weekend show You can visit for a but not over night 150 miles wasted :evil:


----------



## camperman101

Hi arrived about an hour ago , entry via same entrance as last year but different route once through gates . Pitched up no problem providing you drive with care on grass and follow stewards you shouldn't have a problem ground is soft but not boggy - blue sky with clouds a nd a few showers . It's really not as bad as we expected !


----------



## tonka

*Re: Motorhome Show*



clipper said:


> Perterborough Show If you have not pre booked for the Weekend they are not letting any motorhomes in for the weekend show You can visit for a but not over night 150 miles wasted :evil:


luckily we checked MHF threads yesterday and found this out..!
Glad that I did..


----------



## rosalan

Our parking area is good.
I am parked here and the ground is not in the least boggy where I am. At the top of the hill where some stands are, they are having to use straw to soak up water but otherwise the pathways are clear, no mud, the show is bigger than ever and today, between showers it was really good.
Alan


----------



## G7UXG

Parked up at the National Motorhome Show in the AutoTrail Owners' Club section. Ground is not too bad... a bit soggy but most people seem to have got onto their grass pitches without too much of a problem. 

Drive wheels only about 2 metres off the tarmac so should be able to get going without too much trouble. Plenty of tarmac to walk on around the ground and through the show area so who cares if it rains a bit?

Beer open and Mrs. UXG cooking tea.

Say hello if you clock the van... Reg number as my user name


Mike


----------



## Jezport

We arrived at our trade pitch to find it rather boggy, we made the best of it and managed to get a few sales while the area got boggier and boggier so after being towed off we were given a new area. We are now on the corner near the food court near the Facts area. So please pop in and say hello tomorrow.


----------



## suedew

Barring mishaps will see you all tomorrow. 
Booked from today but only realised when i was wondering why so many people had arrived 'a day early'   
Joined in by having a some wine tonight.

Sue


----------



## catzontour

Was it having the wine that caused you to think everyone was early Sue? :lol: 

Catz


----------



## Ollie33

Rain hail snow s--te bring it on. Plenty of stalls, good entertainment and lovely people. Come on down. You,ll love it'


----------



## rugbyken

we're gonna be fair weather campers have texted linda and mike to cancel but warners have said we can use our pass as a day ticket only 35 miles for us so not worth the aggro will call round and see everyone if not too wet otherwise see you at the next one


----------



## bognormike

lovely weather here!! The sun might be making an appearance 8)


----------



## Friant

Does anyone know if Smartoutdoors have any of their monster mats left? Failing that Milenco mats. My sister is arriving tomorrow and her husband can't find his mats - saying nothing!


----------



## Raptor107

Does anyone know if warners are allowing transfer of MHF pitch slots from members who are not now attending to MHF menbers who were just going to turn up at the site and now cant buy tickets?

Dave


----------



## clive1821

I would think not and worners will only allow the correct pass to go to the MHF location..... in other words you must have the correct pass with your REG number, to allow you in....

Although you can see members who have canceled on the MHF site, worners still have a valid ticket issued to the members involved so they still can attend site and have full access as they have paid in full.... spose the main idea is to pay and book up in advance....


----------



## brillopad

Sorry no you won't be able to.

Dennis


----------



## Philippft

Hi Guy's,
Were thinking of turning up on Sunday as day visitors !

How muddy is it now! we will be wearing wellies and wet weather gear as very heavy rain is forcast.

Looking forward to meeting up with some fellow members.

Is it possible for someone to keep me up to date on ground conditions .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bognormike

Philippft said:


> Hi Guy's,
> Were thinking of turning up on Sunday as day visitors !
> 
> How muddy is it now! we will be wearing wellies and wet weather gear as very heavy rain is forcast.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with some fellow members.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to keep me up to date on ground conditions .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


very muddy in many places on the sales areas, best to bring what you can.We're just watching as one of the last few MHF people get stuck coming in  Tractor called to help!


----------



## airstream

*Who's Here In He Swamp - Peterborough*

Hi All,
Just wondering who braved the sun and managed to land in planet Peterborough without the tractor
Ray


----------



## rocky1968

*Peterbrough Show*

any one attending the peterbrough show we were going but the bad weather put me off wats it like there now


----------



## Addie

Been a much better day today. Plenty of stalls under cover in the sheds if you need to dip out of the showers. The ground seems to be coping reasonably well - more so than on Thursday/Friday. Loads of space and no crowds as many have not turned up for the pre-booked pitches.

Should be fine tomorrow!


----------



## 4maddogs

I got stuck coming in this afternoon....very embarrassing! I didn't need the tractor, but the marshall's breadcrates did the trick. 
I bought milenco mats in the way here from our local caravan shop as I haven't found the yellow ones to be much help. 

There were dozens of green monster mats left when I wandered over just before closing time. I bought a £2 bag to put mine in as they are soooo muddy!

Bit vile here now......raining a little and quite windy. Hopefully it will buck up tomorrow. 

I expect bad weather products will sell well.......note to self "tidy out your storage so there is room"


----------



## bognormike

dry overnight, but rained all morning  . Cold too  
at the moment it's not too bad.....


----------



## bognormike

a word of thanks from me to the Marshalling team on our MHF section - they put in alot of work getting people on site Thursday & Friday, and have already helped a few off today.


----------



## betsy

We have just returned home from the Peterborough Show. 
We decided early this morning that things were not getting any better,weather wise, so decided to make the move.
My thanks to the marshals especially Mike & Linda who did a splendid job in getting us off the grass and on to the road. Linda in the process got extremely muddied and I apologise for that.
Look forward to meeting up again soon.
Colin & Liz ( PVC)


----------



## Telbell

Thought today was to be best day for weather? More like winters afternoon. agreed marshalls doing Sterling work. Hope they have tractors ready for exodus tomorrow!


----------



## Jezport

Lets hope we got the weather that was forecast for tomorrow early! We managed to keep our awning out most the day and have done OK despite the terrible weather.

It was nice to see so many members at our stand today.


----------



## ingram

Just arrived home and would like to add our thanks to the marshals for their sterling work ... I think they were enjoying it though  

The Met. Office Peterborough forecast is for heavy rain from Saturday evening right through to late afternoon on Sunday, so be warned .......... oh! and Monday is sunny and 18 deg C .

Harvey


----------



## 96706

Just arrived home having left at 2pm. Apology to anyone who we didn't get to say cheerio to  but having watched the lunchtime weather forecast for Sunday, decided to depart, whilst we were able to drive off the field. 

I will also sing the praises of our galant team of Marshall's. Every one of them deserve our greatest thanks and admiration, for their tremendous efforts shown to all, in the appalling conditions. 

Did they get any time off to view the show like the rest of us did? I don't think so!

Footnote: It has rained all the way home back to Eastbourne and getting heavier the further South we have come. 

We hope that those of you still at the Show on Sunday enjoy yourselves & we'll see you at Hamble in flaming June :lol:


----------



## Bernies

Hi all so sorry to hear about the weather down there we are glad we did not make the journey dowm from Inverness but the weather up here today was great shorts on bbq ect.


----------



## aldhp21

We did the same as ****. Sat in the van this morning watching the weather forecast and thought it best to make an early exit.

So home now, had soak in the bath and nice curry delivered.

Great big thanks to the marshalls. They've had a busy wet weekend and have been fantastic. Worth every penny  

Sorry we didn't get to meet many people, hopefully see you at the next (Newbury)

Cheers
Alan


----------



## bigtwin

We as many others decided to make an early exit from the show leaving this evening. 

A big thank you to all the marshalls for their hard work and dedication over the weekend. 

Ian and Linda


----------



## catzontour

Just wanted to add our thanks to all our marshalls who helped us onto our pitch last night and helped us off again at lunchtime today when we were so worried that our new (to us) "baby" was going to get stuck - guys and girls - you all deserve a medal. Many, many thanks. Just sorry we didn't get chance to say hello to many people.

Catzontour (minus the cat because she had the sense to stay at home!)


----------



## newarkcaravans

we was watching the MHF marshalls on thursday and friday while riding arround , and i have to say to them , well done , conditions were dire by my ratings on friday morning , but they carryed on , 
Bravo !!!!!

we decided last night with the wind and rain that forcast and the assistance of one of your members and there sat dome (sky news) that it would be best that we packed up , 

anyone coming for the day please not at least 15 stands were packed up a 9pm last night , 

the top field you were in , was quite dryer compared to the bottom ccc general field which is best discribed as a swamp , if any guys get a chance go and have a wonder down as there will be alot of mud flying 

where you guys have a high chance you might get out , i bet all them down there will need a pull out 

good luck !!!


----------



## mandyandandy

We are not far away and I worked up and down A14 much of yesterday and there were many who took an early exit judging by the amount going in the opposite direction. 

This morning, howling gale and torrential rain here so guessing many of the stand holders will be giving up or having a hard time if they are out side today. 

Good luck to you on and huge slap on back for marshals by the sounds of it. 

Mandy


----------



## Nelson750FML

*Wet Wet Wet @ Peterborough*

It hasn't stopped pouring down for about 12 hours now !!!
Well done to the two units who managed to drive off the feild with out a tow !!!


----------



## Penquin

Don't worry you are not unique..... 

Here in the South of France it is *Wet Wet Wet*........

We have had rain every day since the start of April and some torrential downpours, today the sun has actually appeared but the weather forecast is for rain later, tomorrow and every day (except Tuesday) for the next 10 days..........

our MH has not moved since the week before Easter - it is just too wet, cold and unpleasant., so we stay indoors with the woodburner on in the evenings (and some days during the day too) 

As was said on the Andrew Marr show just now - "this is the wettest drought ever!!!!" :lol:

Dave


----------



## loddy

wet and very windy here, south west

:wink: Loddy


----------



## Nelson750FML

Hi Dave, Hope it clears up by the end of May when we get down there


----------



## Spacerunner

Same here on the Brittany peninsular. We had a brief respite at Carmaret but has rained every day bapart from then. We are nice and brown but thats rust not suntan. Thank god for our Kindles!


----------



## kikade

Got off this morning ok deffo ground softer than yesterday after that rain last night now home all cosy indoors for a little while anyway, best luck to all with getting off.


----------



## raynipper

It's been very heavy rain and gales here in Normandy the last week. So this Sunday there are 8 large boot sales within striking distance. It's still overcast and drizzly this morning. 

The first two were packed into the small community halls and you could see where the field or lawn had been marked out for pitches. People were parking on these grassy pitches and sinking up to their axles. This before 9am.

We moved onto another very large sale that was supposed to have 250 stalls. I doubt there were 60 set up and they were all covered in plastic. I think we only just made it out of the field designated as a car park. I waited for a gap and just kept going in the muddy ruts back to the road. This at 9.30am.

Back home now and wrapped round a nice cuppa. Total expenditure €0.50 each. 

Ray.


----------



## Telbell

Any marshalls on line? At 9.50 Lynda helped us get all ready for tow off and said we'd be 3rd next off. Still waiting at 1140. Been forgotten?


----------



## SGMGB

*Peterborough*

A big thankyou to the MHF marshalls at the show, we managed to get off without help on Sat morning but it was comforting to see you there in case of trouble. a big thankyou and see you at Newbury.
Graham & Dorreen


----------



## Telbell

Problem is marshalls can do little if warnersb don't do their bit
just been told only 2 tractorsb tob cover whole site


----------



## leltel

We are camped in a lay by now, having lunch. Many thanks to all of MH Facts marshals. Even though you are all wet & cold, you still had a smile for us all.
We enjoyed the weekend, spent a bit too much as usual 
Hope you all get home safe & sound tomorrow
Lesley & Terry


----------



## rocky1968

*Peterbrough Show*

thank god i stayed at home mud not for me. :lol:


----------



## VanFlair

You don't know what you are missing, more tractor pulling than a tractor show, should stop raining by the end of the show.

Martin


----------



## Woofer

We left on Saturday and managed to get off without too much trouble and the help of the marshalls. A big thank you to Linda & Mike, Dennis & Brenda, Lesley & Ray and Kev & Andy. It's a tough enough job without the added burden of bad weather, mud and probably some frayed people! WELL DONE guys,

Pete&Mo


----------



## moblee

A good show, picked up loads of things from our List  

Weather atrocious though,nearly made it out with my Toyo's (Tyres) travelled about 300/400 feet but the edges of the field were just too wet. 

Thanks to the Marshalls for the Tractor tow.

See you at A Sunny Hamble :!:


----------



## locovan

I really enjoyed the Show and the company it was fun and I would like to say a big thank you to the Marshalls. Thats the worse weather I have ever seen at a Motorhome show and they worked tirelessly to get people on the pitches. 
Then when they thought they had Saturday to rest in people wanted to go home and they just smiled and helped people to get off.
Today Linda, Lesley and Ray with help from Andy have worked once again in the most awful weather and flooded ground to get us off, with the help of the tractor.
So thank you we did feel so bad leaving you out there in the cold and wet. Well done xx
Now Im home its a lovely sunny day :roll:


----------



## locovan

Just had a thought --should we have tipped the tractor driver.
They did such a great job but we are all in a panic in the rain and picking up bread baskets it didnt cross our minds at the time. now we are home and relaxed in the sun we asked the question!!!


----------



## TDG

*Peterborough Show Rally*

What a shame - one of the *GREAT* wash-outs?!
We felt really sorry of our Marshals having to endure 4 days of rain and plodging around in the mud and little chance of doing much more!
We awoke this morning to nearly 60 mm of standing water outside our van but by very good fortune we managed to get off site without the aid of the tractor the Marshals had secured.
Would be interested to hear how others got on (off?!)
We got away about 10.30 and got to Cromer about 13.00 where Peterborough weather turned up as soon as we arrived :roll:


----------



## clianthus

locovan said:


> Just had a thought --should we have tipped the tractor driver.
> They did such a great job but we are all in a panic in the rain and picking up bread baskets it didnt cross our minds at the time. now we are home and relaxed in the sun we asked the question!!!


Hi Mavis

Nice thought but I shouldn't worry about it, Warners will be paying them well. A tip for the MHF marshals who have worked so hard for nothing, getting folks on and off the pitch all weekend may have been well received though. :wink: 8O :lol: (I am joking by the way!)

One idea from this, if anyone does feel they should have tipped someone and didn't manage it in the hassle of getting off, they could always donate their tip to the MHF charity, which doesn't seem to be doing very well this year. Just a thought..........


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jenny I did put in a load of beer to help the Marshall's get through but it went to Linda's head to quick and she really let her hair down last night in the Cambridge Suit


----------



## clianthus

locovan said:


> Thanks Jenny I did put in a load of beer to help the Marshall's get through but it went to Linda's head to quick and she really let her hair down last night in the Cambridge Suit


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nothing new there then Mavis :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

All the marshalls were absolute stars! They never seemed to stop working all weekend and in miserable conditions too - not that they seemed to be the least bit miserable. Marvelous jobs lads and lasses.
I managed to get on and off without the tractor (just!), would not have made it through the last bit of swamp though without the muscle of a couple of marshalls.
Main dissappointment for me was not actually meeting more mhf members, the rain and wind tended to have us running for the shelter of the van between circuits of the showground/swamp.

Particularly would have liked to meet Mave, did have a quick up and down rows looking at names but my lack of wellies made it a halfhearted search  

We will look out for another rally - hopefully with better weather next time.
Steve.


----------



## locovan

tubbytuba said:


> All the marshalls were absolute stars! They never seemed to stop working all weekend and in miserable conditions too - not that they seemed to be the least bit miserable. Marvelous jobs lads and lasses.
> I managed to get on and off without the tractor (just!), would not have made it through the last bit of swamp though without the muscle of a couple of marshalls.
> Main dissappointment for me was not actually meeting more mhf members, the rain and wind tended to have us running for the shelter of the van between circuits of the showground/swamp.
> 
> Particularly would have liked to meet Mave, did have a quick up and down rows looking at names but my lack of wellies made it a halfhearted search
> 
> We will look out for another rally - hopefully with better weather next time.
> Steve.


I was there next to Dennis One day we will meet but really pleased that at long last I met Stewart-- stewartwebr


----------



## Hezbez

What a difference a year can make...


----------



## Jezport

Hezbez said:


> What a difference a year can make...


Yes...


----------



## Dooney

We were lucky in that we managed to move to the edge last night and got off just before 9am this morning with the help of Gary (Sersol). Thanks!

We moved into the space left by fellow Boxer owners of Ruby & Scooby when they left last night. We also have a Boxer called Ruby. Sorry, I didn't get your name whoever you are, but it was nice to meet you all the same!

It's a shame the weather didn't allow us to stay outside and have a better chat with a few of you. We did manage to sit out and shelter under our "sun" awning for a while on Friday, but the wind Friday night meant we had to take it down again.

As everyone else has said, thanks to the marshalls who did an excellent job under the circumstances.

Lorna


----------



## nipperdin

*National Motorhome Show- Peterborough*

Very grateful to the hard working marshalls who tried to get us moving when we arrived on Friday.
In the end the tractor won.

Rosie got out of the van and said that something was swinging and hanging like a Donkey's appendage.
It was the exhaust pipe from the Eberspacher heater which was just hanging by a thin thread of metal. Shortly after it fell to the ground as the wind blew it.

On leaving our neighbour (sorry didn't get your name- but you had a side tent and said that you came from Cambridge) advised me to go and ask the marshalls at the gate to radio for a tractor for a tug out.
That worked a treat.
Very glad to get back on the hard stuff.

The only drawback that we had was that in all the pushing and shoving on the front of our van both headlight protectors were cracked badly.

And if you head south and want a policeman go to the South Mimms services between 6pm and 7 pm.
4 police cars and a PCSO's car arrived when were there- all to come if for their tea break.
Wonder what happened to police canteens?


----------



## camperman101

hi all 
just to say a huge thanks to all marshalls who both helped on and off 

we are a big unit and parked us ready to pull off onto road 

we set off knowing the weather forescast - as im sure you all did !!!!

despite this we've had a great weekend and just got in with it - like lots of others .......................

no moans or qualms on our behalf as what we got is what we exepcted.............in fact when looking around rest of shwoground we are v.lucky in terms of the patch that motorhomefacts had ............they were knee high in mud in lots of areas from friday onwards which cant be said for us lot 

anyway - happy days - weve got back home and its still p.........ing it down 

Chris


----------



## Happycampers

Can only voice the opinions of every one else with regards to the help from all the marshalls at getting us off the pitches.

Thanks to all 

Nigel & Ann


----------



## josieb

Hurray the sun is coming out


----------



## moblee

*Re: National Motorhome Show- Peterborough*



nipperdin said:


> On leaving our neighbour (sorry didn't get your name- but you had a side tent and said that you came from Cambridge) advised me to go and ask the marshalls at the gate to radio for a tractor for a tug out.
> That worked a treat.
> Very glad to get back on the hard stuff.


That would be me


----------



## nukeadmin

Well I am back in Devon at last !

What a weekend wash out 

Such a shame as the show had such promise with high pre booked numbers

I saw the marshalls trudging around in all weathers and mud !
I would echo everyone Else's sentiments that they did a sterling job in horrible conditions

I hope the little pressie i left which will move on to Hamble now will alleviate some of the cold and aching bones 

I had an ok show up until this morning, we sold quite a lot of stock, the breathalysers were going off the shelves and we were putting a brave face on the weather, helped by Jeanettes little fan heater to keep at least our ankles warm on the stand lol. Our green matting was also working a treat preventing the floor in our stand from dissolving into a mud pit like others had 

Met plenty of MHF members either on our field (mud pit) and on the stand, also met up with our very own Mandale and Addie members so nice to put faces to names at last.

however this morning I arrived and found about 2 inches of water and the side of the marquee / front open to the elements (a result of the huge gusts overnight) and so took stock of the situation and there was no way we could continue trading so Jeanette and I stood in the pouring rain for about 1.5 hrs trudging everything back into the van and I hit the road (Went straight to services and had a cooked breakfast soaking wet and steaming away in the warmth of the Cafe !)

6hrs of hard driving with the van being blown all over the shop in torrential rain i finally got home to the great relief of Julie

I have emptied the van out and still have Happyrunners Kettle extension lead and I think it was rayc's kettle lead so PM me and I can sort out getting them back to you 

What a weekend, one things for sure I won't forget the Wet Peterborough of 2012 show !


----------



## bigtwin

Dooney said:


> We moved into the space left by fellow Boxer owners of Ruby & Scooby when they left last night. We also have a Boxer called Ruby. Sorry, I didn't get your name whoever you are, but it was nice to meet you all the same!
> Lorna


It was (still is!) Ian and Linda.

Our decision to leave on Sat evening was a late one. We were scheduled to have a BBQ point fitted (by Dave Newell) on the Sunday morning but he managed to fit us in last thing on Sat afternoon so we sort of looked at each other and said "is there any reason to stay until Sunday morning?" ; we concluded that there probably wasn't so packed up and left quite quickly.

Looking forward to better weather the next time we all gather - here's hoping anyway!

Ian & Linda


----------



## JohnandChristine

I think we were lucky. When we wanted to book, it was too late and then it was closed to unbooked etc etc.
So we drove up by car, and saw the state of things. 

Managed to buy some bits to complete what we think we'll need for our new MH, now as soon as the weather lifts we'll be off.

Really hoping to get a chance to say hello to some of you.



John and Christine.


----------



## Telbell

I agree with tubbytuba- would have been good to have met a few others but weather not really conducive to knocking on doors and making introductions. Had a brief word with Uncle Norm on arrival but due to circumstances didnt meet up after that.

Agreed also that the Marshalls did a great job- but ( and am I alone in thinking this?) they weren't helped by Warners who surely could have done much more to help out those many stuck in the mud- perhaps spending a bit more of their profits over the years with additional towing resources? Only two tractors to cover the whole site (so one of "Organisers" in Information Room told me) was obviously inadequate for today when so many were leaving.

A couple told us that when they arrived they were told they couldn't go on their allotted area (Yellow label I think) but they could go in the area of the C&CC which was drier but they'd have to pay £2.50
:roll: ....and they paid up!!

Now was that the C&CC, Warners or the individual Gate man who was being enterprising.....sorry, crooked? Anyone else heard of that??

Felt sorry for (some of) the exhibitors too


----------



## ICDSUN2

*Soggy Peterborough*

Thanks to all the Marshalls for their sterling work over a very wet weekend, there are some very special people on MHF you know who you are, once again thank you.

Pam


----------



## marionandrob

Jezport said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference a year can make...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...
Click to expand...

is that the one by the Christian Camping fellowship area? 
There were ducks swimming around on their patch at one point.
We had elected to camp with C&CC at the opposite end of the show area to MHF. It was soft when we arrived just after lunch on Thursday and deteriorated as the weekend went on.
We decided to leave about 4p.m. on Saturday guessing that there would be a large exodus Sunday morning (those who had booked Saturday entertainment tickets).
Our van bogged down as soon as she came of the boards/ramps so we needed a tractor tow. Fortunately we were onl about 30ft from the roadway so it was a relatively simple job.
Could not believe the number of MH's in the Harvester carpark as we left. No idea if they were folk who had planned to buy camping tickets on the gate or folk who had decided to get out of the mudbath early then walk back in to the show!


----------



## larrywatters

home now endeavour all wash down, great to see the sun again  we two would like to thank all the Marshall's for there sterling work and making gill fell secure. lets hope newbury will be better


----------



## Frenchlily

After arriving home in torrential rain.........the SUN is shining....Oh well this is England, the land of unpredictable weather.

Thanks to Linda, Mike ,Ray ,Lesley, Dennis and Brenda for working so hard in awful conditions, we had a nice time despite the weather ,got a few bits from the show, and loved our Saturday night get together. 

Thanks to everyone for making us welcome, hope to get together again soon,

Lesley and Pete


----------



## leltel

Nuke, I still think the breathalysers should have been 2 for 1 ;-) 
I think there were 6 tractors altogether there, but with so many of us wanting to go at the same time, they were spread a bit thin, but done a sterling job.
We hope to see better weather at Hamble :lol: 
Lesley & Terry


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

Hi all. Glad you all enjoyed your visit despite the conditions. Can i correct one thing in that Warners had 2 tractors working inside showground (showground staff) but outside on all the other fields there were 4 tractors working their butts off. I was on duty at the crossroads doing the best I could to help the drivers identify those needing their help. In the end those needing assistance were asked to sit with their hazard lghts on and the tractors would be with them eventually. Its was the big RV's that were the things that were the hardest to deal with as some needed the help of 2 tractors. Do hope you all got home safely. Do hope that we can meet more of you at sometime or other.


----------



## Polo

Just read the post re £2.50.& C&CC area. That was a charity request of their violition (spelling?) nothing to do with any other club/Warners. Unfortunately the marshals of C&CC club were very disgruntled so were not at their shining best, as they had little support from the club.


----------



## rosalan

A memorable occasion in many ways.
So much kindness shown and generosity when things were difficult.
I would like to single out Dave Newell for his unstinting support when my van developed a problem and I was not there. After fixing a solar panel on my roof he repaired my GasLow at no charge then when my heater failed he came immediately to my wife's aid no less than three times, again he made no charge; one of the good guys I think.
Apart from enjoying the company of several old friends including Auntie and Uncle with booze, it was sad not to have been able to socialise more with one of the nicest bunch of campers we have encountered. So thanks for the guidance, tea, tow, directions and cuddles you really are a lovely crowd.
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## oxford-wanderer

We would also like to send a big thank you to Linda, Mike, Ray, Linda, Dennis and Brenda for doing a great job in such tough conditions.

Lets hope the Newbury weather is more kind to us. 


Paul and Ann


----------



## tattytony

I would like to add my thanks to the marshalls for a great job in such awful weather conditions :wink:


----------



## solly

*National Motorhome Show Peterborough*

Adding my thanks to all the Marshals at the show what a brilliant job in extremely difficult circumstance. Worked their butts off , not only sorting out MHF members but also doing the same for the disabled group in the ajacent field.
I don't know what you have to do to get a MHF medal, needless to say I think they should all get one.
RayC looked the part in his Australian Stockmans coat and hat the only thing missing was the stockmans whip. ( not that he needed it) :lol: I've got the hat, now I really want the coat.
Thanks again everyone.
Solly


----------



## moblee

Really hot in Cambridge today :!: Only just down the road :roll: 

Typical.


----------



## bognormike

Sorry we didn't have chance to say cheerio & thanks to the brilliant MHF team, but we got up yesterday morning after the downpour, opened the curtains and saw the tractor pulling Tramp off, and grabbed him quick (the tractor, not Tramp)!! 

We had breakfast in a laybe on the A1, and made it on good time to see the scouts at Windsor Castle - the sun actually came out! Eventually got home early evening and cleared out the wet things. 

A good weekend socialising, especially in the Cambridge Suite, we're expert chair grabbers now 8) . I felt sorry for the couple from Hartlepool in there who were subjected to the full blast of MHF membership sales pitch from us all :lol: 

Let's hope for better weather at Newbury & Hamble.

So our final trip in Stella2, somebody will have a good one there


----------



## Sundial

*Peterborough Show*

 We have just arrived home! It was worth taking the extra day's holiday - today has been beautifully sunny all the way to the coast. We are very proud of our beast - on and off the waterlogged pitch without assistance - good girl................

Thanks especially to Ray, Lesley, Mike, Linda, Dennis, Brenda, Kevin and Andy who have probably lost loads of weight with all the walking and pushing they did over the weekend.

We had a great time even though we were unable to see much of the show due to the wind and rain - what a difference to last year - and I did not even get to buy my ice-cream!!

Hope to be able to actually talk to someone at the Newbury Show, surely we can't be unlucky twice.............??? Looking forward to it.

Sundial


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Just want to add our VERY APPRECIATIVE THANKS to all the marshals for their sterling hard work, running what must have been a VERY trying Rallie due to the appalling / adverse weather conditions. 

I still can't believe that we managed to get off the field under our own steam. Especially as we awoke to a swimming pool in our Privacy Room yesterday morning (did I say awoke? I didn't sleep as I thought the Awning was going to take off, talk about windy).

That said, even with the weather trying to ruin the show, we still had a superb time.

CHEERS


----------



## CurlyBoy

Just to add our thanks to everyone who made it such a happy occassion as usual, and to the marshals for their help on sunday. Sorry you weren't there Dennis :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## domannhal

The stewards were unbelievable! They were still smiling and cracking jokes on Sunday morning when we left. The poster who mentioned "The Dunkirk spirit" saw it in action with the stewards. As was mentioned I think they deserve a medal, and they have our thanks for an enjoyable weekend. Ann and Mick


----------



## Happyrunner

*National Motorhome Show Peterborough*

Hi All,

I think the term 'Dunkirk Spirit' may be applicable to this weekend.

We arrived Wednesday morning in the pouring rain and met up with Dennis & Brenda (Brillopad), the site was under an inch of water at the shallow end! We set up our awning and marked out the pitches.

Ray & Lesley (RayC) arrived early Thursday, the 'A Team' complete and members started to trickle in. Most managed to get to their pitches over virgin ground but as time went on and it did not stop to rain things got quite interesting and entertaining.

By Friday night a crowd gathered to applaud and cheer anyone who got to their pitch unaided. Great fun! That night the marshalls had a well earned drink and were very pleased everyone was safely accounted for.

Saturday was rest day. Oh no it wasn't!! A knock on the door, " We've had enough, can you get us off please?" Then another and another.
By Saturday afternoon Dennis & Brenda had had enough and left. Saturday night Mike was feeling ill and exhausted and as our van had lost its power, was packed off home.

As the weather had deteriorated throughout the night, many were trying to make a mass exodus. Conditions were almost impossible and only a few escaped under their own steam. Thankfully our good friends Kevin & Andy (the doc), Mike & Bobbie (Cronkle) and Mike (Mickric) stepped up and worked tirelessly alongside Ray, Lesley and myself.

It was an extremely difficult, exhausting and uncomfortable day, but between us and the tractors moved approximately 50 vehicles to the road.

I cannot praise and thank Ray, Lesley, Kevin, Andy, Mike, Bobbie and Mike (Mickric) enough you are all very special people.

Not only did they work in extreme conditions for MHF members, but together helped many Disabled campers who were totally neglected by Warners. Some of these people had become very distressed by the situation. Thank you all again.

To all of our MHF members I would like to thank you for your patience & understanding throughout the weekend and for the many messages of appreciation posted on the forum. Your praise for the marshals and helpers has made all our efforts worthwhile.

Lastly, thanks to those who sent text messages informing us of a change in your plans - this was very helpful.

Mike, is feeling better after a few days in bed.

Sorry, I've gone on a bit. Thanks to you all.

Linda. x

Ps. We will not be volunteering for the Peterborough Show next year. I will be washing my hair that weekend. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

camperman101 said:


> no moans or qualms on our behalf as what we got is what we exepcted.............in fact when looking around rest of shwoground we are v.lucky in terms of the patch that motorhomefacts had ............they were knee high in mud in lots of areas from friday onwards which cant be said for us lot
> Chris


Yes on leaving the site at midday today and looking at the devastation of the camping fields we had to pass we realised how lucky we were.
I think anyone who saw the activity on Sunday morning, when two thirds of the campers decided to leave, must be in admiration of the efforts put in not just by our marshall team but others, especially Kevin[thedoc] and Mike [cronkle]. By 1pm we had cleared our pitches with only 25 units remaining out of the 90+.
If there is anybody I felt sorry for it was the disabled people on the adjacent pitches who had no Marshalls and nobody from Warners came near them. They were in a very damp part of the site and has no marshalling team support. If we had not got them out then they would have never caught the tractor drivers eye. It opened my eyes, one disabled guy was strapped into the drivers seat and operated the vehicle by hand controls and his wife was on crutches. It made me very grateful for my health.
I was surprised at the number of X250 owners who had no idea what a towing eye was, where it was kept and how to fit it. I was surprised also to be with Linda when we were up to our ankles in mud, when she got a phone call from a MHF member sitting in his MH asking her when his turn for a tow would be. 
The reason so many MHF members got off in such a short space of time is that we did the work that would normally require the tractor driver to dismount to do thus speeding up the process. 
I would like a figure for the number of units that left site on Sunday morning, I believe it would be staggering.
Thank you to all those people who remained cool, calm and cheerful. The biggest thanks though must go to Linda who worked tirelessly whilst remaining diplomatic and cheerful. She puts many men to shame in being so resourceful and determined.
Ray


----------



## suedew

Another thanks here for the marshals and helpers you didn't seem to get a minute to yourselves. 
What a change from sitting outside in the sun last year.
Monday was a beautiful sunny day, glad we waited till 'the death' will be having a look at the rally list to see when we can meet up again this time with a better chance, hopefully, to get to put faces to user names.

Sue


----------



## locovan

Sue im so sorry we only met so briefly and we will be at Newbury as I want to see BognorMike's Viv as she has had a bit of bad news today and we two need a cuddle.
I hope that is drier and warmer.


----------



## eurajohn

From what I saw the marshals deserve all of the praise being heaped on them  
What did surprise me was the lack of any sort of idea many owners have in how to deal with the tricky situation they found themselves in!
I witnessed one guy almost bury his front wheels despite 4 others trying to help him with advice and mats, the ultimate was when eventually the helpers convinced him he would only get out with the aid of a tractor, when chained up and after listening to the tractor drivers instructions they set of with him revving the nuts off of his van with it in reverse!!! After 20 or so metres the tractor driver realised something was amiss and stopped went back and pointed out the mistake, with neutral selected they made headway off of the field.
I never normally feel sorry for dealers but after seeing the irresponsible behaviour of some visitors, I did over the weekend; apart from the water and mud walked into vans some we viewed had the beds ruined by what was obviously people trying them out with their boots on, can you believe it?


----------



## Telbell

> I was surprised also to be with Linda when we were up to our ankles in mud, when she got a phone call from a MHF member sitting in his MH asking her when his turn for a tow would be.


My right to reply:

This was (presumably) me being referred to. And the reason? At 9.50am we were asked if we were "ready to go" Our response was "yes"

"Then start your engine, remove your levellers, get your windscreen wipers going, clear your windscreen...your "slot" is the third one from now".

At this time there weren't all that many vehicles ready for the "off" though of course numbers increased dramatically as the morning progressed.

So, having that info, and not been in this situation before we assumed that there was some sort of order, and that our tow-off was imminent. A reasonable assumption to make I think.

By 1120 we were still waiting so I texted Linda a polite message but got no reply. The call Ray refers to I made at 1205, again politely, ...well over two hours after we had been told to start up, chocks away and get ready to move.

By then of course I had realised that there was no system and that quite a few mhomers around us had tried to move off, got themselves stuck in a position which meant THEY had to be moved before anyone else could be. A bit selfish I thought.

Or, (as has been admitted earlier in this thread) tractors were "commandeered" by some mhomers....which naively I took as being "jumping the queue" (bearing in mind I'd been told we'd be third in line over 2 hours ago)

So that was the reason for the phone call....to establish if there was still a pecking order and if so where we lay in this.

Now an important point-when we eventually left at 12.30pm I made a point of thanking Linda and other Marshalls (sorry- don't know them by name) and emphasised that I had no complaint at all about their actions; perish the thought - I was aware as anyone else of how hard they were working under extreme conditions & I have made a comment to that effect in this thread.

It was unfortunate that communications broke down in some way as we were certainly under the impression that a system existed which meant we were third next to go.

Sorry for the length of this Post but it does annoy a little when comments are made by people without them apparently being aware of the full context of the situation.

If these circumstances had occurred with someone else I certainly wouldn't have been "surprised" that a phone call was made. Knowing the full facts hopefully some of you may now agree


----------



## janet1

Hi everyone. Hope you are all home, dry and chilled now. 

We would just like to express our thanks and appreciation to the wonderful stewards and tractor drivers who ensured that our weekend didn't end in disaster! All the stewards we met were happy, smiley ...even when soaked to the skin! The guys on gate 13 were a superb example of 'customer relations' and we thank you. We hope this feedback gets back to you.

I hope Warners take note of our appreciation of their staff. 

Best wishes, Jan and Ivor.


----------



## bubble63

another thank you, Linda and the 'gang'
what a team!!

Neill 
bubble63


----------



## locovan

Telbell we were ones that it must have looked like we jumped the queue and I sincerely apologies.
Ray (Ramos) was able to get us going on our own steam and he really did well until just as we got 2 feet from the road the tractor and Linda appeared right in front of us and he had to slow down and that was it we were stuck 2 feet from the road. So we had to be towed off. :roll: 
It must have looked like we jumped the queue.   
WE never even tipped the tractor driver  
Then as i tried to find our sunken bread baskets a couple in a M/home started shouting at and bibbing at Ray to get out of the way so he had to pull back on the muddy verge.
It was such bad circumstances and we have never been in so much mud before in all the years we have been motorhoming.
So the Marshalls did such a splendid job and kept us going with their smiles and laughter and also Warner's staff they were wonderful and we had a laugh with them as we went out the gate.
All the stall holders still kept so cheerful so really I had a great weekend full of fun.


----------



## BritStops

I have to say it's fantastic to read that so many of you enjoyed your weekend despite the awful weather and ground conditions.

I've been reading a thread on the Warners forum where there's lots of moaning at Warners, and as we were in the cattle sheds I was beginning to think that maybe they had a point. However without fail everyone we met was really cheerful, and reading all this has confirmed for me that anyone moaning must be in the minority, and maybe has that outlook from the start.

It really did show the great community spirit of all motorhomers.

I also enjoyed meeting up with some of you too, and having a chat.

Weirdest thing for us was when we found out that one couple we were chatting to came from exactly the same council estate in Essex as us, and the the other couple who were at our stand said they were too! 

Roll on Carmarthen, Newbury, etc.!

Steve


----------



## anneandgeorge

*Peterborough Show Rally*

We would like to also say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who ran the rally. It was a tiresome weekend for you all getting people on and especially off their pitches in the appalling weather we had. We still enjoyed ourselves despite the rain but didn't have chance to socialise like we normally do with our fellow campers. Never mind, another time. Thanks again.


----------



## gnscloz

Telbell said:


> I was surprised also to be with Linda when we were up to our ankles in mud, when she got a phone call from a MHF member sitting in his MH asking her when his turn for a tow would be.
> 
> 
> 
> My right to reply:
> 
> This was (presumably) me being referred to. And the reason? At 9.50am we were asked if we were "ready to go" Our response was "yes"
> 
> "Then start your engine, remove your levellers, get your windscreen wipers going, clear your windscreen...your "slot" is the third one from now".
> 
> At this time there weren't all that many vehicles ready for the "off" though of course numbers increased dramatically as the morning progressed.
> 
> So, having that info, and not been in this situation before we assumed that there was some sort of order, and that our tow-off was imminent. A reasonable assumption to make I think.
> 
> By 1120 we were still waiting so I texted Linda a polite message but got no reply. The call Ray refers to I made at 1205, again politely, ...well over two hours after we had been told to start up, chocks away and get ready to move.
> 
> By then of course I had realised that there was no system and that quite a few mhomers around us had tried to move off, got themselves stuck in a position which meant THEY had to be moved before anyone else could be. A bit selfish I thought.
> 
> Or, (as has been admitted earlier in this thread) tractors were "commandeered" by some mhomers....which naively I took as being "jumping the queue" (bearing in mind I'd been told we'd be third in line over 2 hours ago)
> 
> So that was the reason for the phone call....to establish if there was still a pecking order and if so where we lay in this.
> 
> Now an important point-when we eventually left at 12.30pm I made a point of thanking Linda and other Marshalls (sorry- don't know them by name) and emphasised that I had no complaint at all about their actions; perish the thought - I was aware as anyone else of how hard they were working under extreme conditions & I have made a comment to that effect in this thread.
> 
> It was unfortunate that communications broke down in some way as we were certainly under the impression that a system existed which meant we were third next to go.
> 
> Sorry for the length of this Post but it does annoy a little when comments are made by people without them apparently being aware of the full context of the situation.
> 
> If these circumstances had occurred with someone else I certainly wouldn't have been "surprised" that a phone call was made. Knowing the full facts hopefully some of you may now agree
Click to expand...

not being at the show i can only imagine how horrid it must have been, this was inevitable with the torrential rain over several days, clearly the marshalls and other helpers did a super human effort to sort every body out, i dont see how a system could be in place when one incident can set off a knock on effect, as mavis posted after your thread.

i wouldnt take any comments personal, i would have probably muttered the same in the heat of it all, what does come out of this is that warners need to be planning for all eventualities as they take the cash, 
when ever i'm on a rally its evident what a great job the marshalls do, which is why i have always said there costs should be levied into eveybody elses costs, 
mark


----------



## TDG

*Re: National Motorhome Show Peterborough*



Happyrunner said:


> Hi All,
> Ps. We will not be volunteering for the Peterborough Show next year. I will be washing my hair that weekend. :lol: :lol:


Really surprised you've got any left after such trauma :roll:


----------



## thedoc

*Rain ......... What Rain !!*

Thanks to all the marshals for all their efforts over a very tiring 5/6 days at Peterborough.

I think the work that the marshals do even when it is dry is to be applauded, never mind when it rains from Wednesday to Sunday and 100 motorhomes turn up to camp in a field. It must be remembered that marshalling duties are voluntary and apart from a small reward by the show organisers and Nuke, is essentially unpaid. When it rains like it did at Peterborough, full-time wages and bonuses would not make me (or most other members) do the job they do, with plenty of smiles and kind words.

I applaud all the people who waited patiently to be towed out of the field, some waiting for several hours without a sign of complaint. Most could see that the marshals were struggling against the odds to get people off as quickly as possible. Cries of "shame on you" to those that showed themselves up by having very little patience at all, or by screaming and shouting at marshals and/or other campers. I don't care how frustrated you are, verbally abusing people who are working for the benefit of others is a big "no-no".

Rant over, and believe it or not, I did have a very enjoyable time at Peterborough and look forward to the next show at Newbury (and hopefully a bit of sun, but definitely NO RAIN  )

Andy & Kevin
aka "thedoc"


----------



## ched999uk

Just to say thanks to the marshals who did an amazing job, with smiles, in such horrid conditions.
We arrived Thursday and thanks to the marshals guidance drove onto our pitch.
We debated leaving on Sunday but stuck it out to see the sun on Monday.
We managed to reverse off our pitch straight onto the surrounding road and thanks to Uncle Norm for bringing our grip mats to us. 

It was a very enjoyable show although we didn't actually manage to get round it all.

Hope the rest of the show rallies have great weather.

Once again thanks very much to all the marshals.


----------



## UncleNorm

We managed to stick it out until Monday. The sun had been shining and a good drying wind meant a slightly improved chance of getting away under our own steam. With new Toyos on the front, I was able to do just that. Off in one!! 8)

We were one of the last half dozen or so, and that lady Linda was still running around, looking after the needs of others. 8O

*AuntieSandra and I would like to reinforce the HUGE vote of thanks to Linda and Mike, RayC and Lesley, Mike and Mike and any others that helped with the problem solving.*

Overall, we had a very pleasant weekend, going round the show a few times, spending a little money, avoiding the deepest mud. We enjoyed the evenings too, split between the various venues. But the evenings were made so much more enjoyable by the fine company that we were with, especially Sue and John, and Rosalie and Alan, RoadProAndy, Domanal and gang... It was good!! Thanks! :wink:

Because we had a Caravan Club Nite Voucher which expired on 30 April, Sandra and I headed for Clumber Park where we enjoyed a balmy afternoon. The sun was warm, the breeze gentle... until the evening rain came. A touch of deja vue!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## peaky

hi to all, ive just arrived home from a week in uk, i went to the peterborough show on fri and saturday as a day visitor and stayed at the travelodge on the edge of the show ground, my room backed onto what i thought looked to be the mhf field ??i wanted to stay and go round again on the sat but the weather was pants so i decided to head off, so sorry i did nt get to meet any forum members but hey theday will come, at least i chatted to strangers, adopted yet another dogs trust dog and know i definately want a second hand burstner after chatting to a couple selling their van through bundersvan, had a good time and weather not too bad on fri .


----------



## Ollie33

Never got a chance to call and thank the MHF folk due to the way I had to leave the field so thank you very much .You done a great job appreciated by all who were there. 

Thank you also to Troy who made our trip possible


----------



## Gary1944

Can I also say a HUGE thank you to all the MHF rally people who did a great job in really horrible conditions. We were lucky in that a helpful guy with a 4x4 towed us off, all it cost was a bottle of wine. Must have saved us a long wait, but mean't that we just had to go without saying thanks.

By the way Snow Socks do not work on a wet muddy field!!!

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## peedee

Gary1944 said:


> By the way Snow Socks do not work on a wet muddy field!!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gary


Twin rear wheel drive does :lol: I was very pleased with myself at being able to drive out of that lot to the safety of the tarmac.

peedee


----------



## TDG

peedee said:


> Twin rear wheel drive does :lol: I was very pleased with myself at being able to drive out of that lot to the safety of the tarmac...peedee


So was I with our relatively trouble-free exit in our FWD Transit chassis :wink: :wink:
One week on, now in East Runton, and it has just stopped raining with a little brightness in the sky :roll:


----------



## 4maddogs

TDG said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twin rear wheel drive does :lol: I was very pleased with myself at being able to drive out of that lot to the safety of the tarmac...peedee
> 
> 
> 
> So was I with our relatively trouble-free exit in our FWD Transit chassis :wink: :wink:
> One week on, now in East Runton, and it has just stopped raining with a little brightness in the sky :roll:
Click to expand...

....but a rather chilly north wind! I am down the road in West Runton. I live here and can testify to the wind charging in from the arctic. Are you on the site on the cliffs?


----------



## TDG

4maddogs said:


> .... Are you on the site on the cliffs?


At Woodhill Park but leaving this morning to Happisburgh and Reading and then Westbury and home to Bideford tomorrow.


----------



## airstream

*Front Wheel Drive - M+s Tyres*

Hi,
We had no problems getting on or off the mudbath - our Ace has M+S tyres so it was no problem even in the deep bits tyres gripped and pulled us over the ridge onto the roadway

So motorhome 1 driver 0 (still waiting to get my angioplasty)

Ray


----------



## rayc

This months MCC magazine has a statement from Warners in which they "Confirm that the show was not cancelled on Sunday due to the weather ".

All I know is that there were no traders left by Sunday afternoon and I believe no Warner Head Office staff either - but there you have it.


----------



## locovan

rayc said:


> This months MCC magazine has a statement from Warners in which they "Confirm that the show was not cancelled on Sunday due to the weather ".
> 
> All I know is that there were no traders left by Sunday afternoon and I believe no Warner Head Office staff either - but there you have it.


Are they saying that because we could claim our money back for the Sunday ----they were letting day visitors in free on Sunday I believe ??? but the traders had packed up.


----------



## TDG

After the experience there I think I'm unlikely to support any Warner events in future but................. I would support the issuing a medal to our marshals :wink:


----------

